# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  وب سرویس تبدیل پول دلار به تومان

## sahar.68

سلام دوستان
آیا وب سرویسی وجود داره که دلار رو به تومان تبدیل کنه؟؟؟
اگه میدونیید کمکم کنید.....
نیاز فوری  :افسرده:

----------


## alonemm

باسلام:

اگر قسمت واحد دلار رو از یک فیلد در پایگاه داده بخونید پیاده سازی این وب سرویس کاره ساده ای است که شما یک متد مینویسید که دارای 1 پارامتر که تعداد دلار میتونه باشه و مقدار برگشتی این متد مبلغ به تومان میتونه باشه و از متد OverLoading هم برای پیاده سازی متدها با پارامترهای متخلف استفاده کنید.

برای پیاده سازی به تاپیک آموزشی زیر مراجعه کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AF%D9%88%D8%B2


موفق باشید.

----------

